# una medicació amb pols



## monsie

Com puc dir 'em prenc una medicació amb pols' ? (no amb pastilles). 'Powder' en anglès.


----------



## Bevj

Vols una traducció?


----------



## Elxenc

Ja responguí a aquesta demanda despús-ahir, però esborraren el fil. D'entrada seria. "Em prenc una medicació (medecina) *EN* pols? i no AMB (With--anglés; con -castellà) Error prou freqüent entre els parlants del català oriental que converteixen en "homòfones" les preposicions AMB i EN. Els occidentals (valencians), per contra,  les convertim les dues en EN ( AMB i EN). El diccionari català-valencià- balear diu: Pols .-  *En pols*: .../... r*eduït a partícules nombroses molt petites. 
*Jo en comptes de "pastilles" en certs casos diria comprimits


----------



## Bevj

Gràcies, Eixenc, però encara no tenim ni la més mínima idea de qué vol monsie


----------



## monsie

Bevj said:


> Vols una traducció?


Gracies per explicarme tant bé una cosa que es senzilla si un parla catala, pero no és fácil quan fa anys que una no ho parla.
Gracies
montse (no tinc els accents etc. al meu keyboard). A australia no es facil trobar ajut amb aqueix tema).


----------



## Elxenc

Bevj said:


> Gràcies, Eixenc, però encara no tenim ni la més mínima idea de qué vol monsie


 Estava responent-li, potser,  recordant-me de l'altre fil que li esborraren. De tota manera jo li estava corregint allò que trobava mal expressat, confusió de les preposicions amb i en.


----------



## monsie

Sí, he tingut una confusion amb les preposicions amb i en. També he tingut una confusio amb pastilles i comprimits. No parlo gaire  el catalá, només un cop al mes amb una amiga que també és de Barcelona que viu lluny. A Australia tot es lluny...


----------



## Bevj

Fent clic en el símbol del omega que es troba en la barra d'eines, et surten tots els accents i marques de puntuació.


----------



## tenienteramires

Jo diria "medicament en pols"


----------



## monsie

Gràcies per a haverme explicat lo dels accents greus y demés cosetes.


----------



## Doraemon-

Medicament EN pols.
Ja aniria bé així.


----------

